# Kayne Knifeworks



## ThEoRy (May 24, 2015)

Any info on them? https://www.facebook.com/kaynecustomknives I have a friend who is asking about them but I don't know anything.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (May 24, 2015)

Idk him but his stuff is nice looking. Kinda has a hhh vibe going on.


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 25, 2015)

i was kind of hoping this was kanye knife works. coulda been a real sh#t show of ridiculousness...


----------



## Dusty (May 25, 2015)

I also read Kanye knife works. Imagine the bling!


----------



## karloevaristo (Dec 27, 2015)

anybody? saw his knives on instagram pretty cool stuff...


----------



## Lefty (Dec 29, 2015)

Just took a look, and they are pretty nice! Never heard of him, but if anyone should pay him a visit, it's you, Rick.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 29, 2015)

I've been following him on Instagram the past few months. Stunning looking work. I like his video of him with a case of water. Worth checking out for certain


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2016)

I realize this thread is old but I wanted to add to it after seeing this guy's work on FB today. I rarely ever say something this nice about an unknown kitchen knifemaker but I think this guy has it going on. If I understand it correctly he's also a chef/cook too so he should know what cuts and what doesn't. His bladesmithing and stunning designs are really something. Check him out....

https://www.facebook.com/Kaynecustomknives1/?rc=p


10" ladder pattern San Mai kiritsuke. 52100 carbon steel with stainless 410 cladding.
Carbon fiber and g10 handle with ss corby rivets


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 12, 2016)

Far out mannnn


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> I realize this thread is old but I wanted to add to it after seeing this guy's work on FB today. I rarely ever say something this nice about an unknown kitchen knifemaker but I think this guy has it going on. If I understand it correctly he's also a chef/cook too so he should know what cuts and what doesn't. His bladesmithing and stunning designs are really something. Check him out....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Kaynecustomknives1/?rc=p
> 
> ...



Oh baby. That's wifey material.


----------



## strumke (Jul 12, 2016)

The use of HDR-esque/excessive photoshopping is a bit painful to the eyes though


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 12, 2016)

And this guy cranks out knives like this seemingly every day. I just wonder how they cut.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 12, 2016)

I wonder what they cost? Someone who isn't me message him and get him to join.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2016)

He said that this one cost about $1000, 



> Anywhere from $500 to $3000 around $1000 is the average


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> He said that this one cost about $1000,



So a little less than randy or haburn. No idea on grinds and stuff though. A k is a lot to take a risk. Sure is pretty though. He said his knives ship with a 16k edge on one of his posts.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 12, 2016)

That is pretty high for a kitchen knife


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 12, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> That is pretty high for a kitchen knife



Not really, it's a custom kitchen knife.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 12, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Not really, it's a custom kitchen knife.



3k is defiantly up there though. That's dammy bill Burke territory.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 12, 2016)

That's true. I wonder what materials and processes would garner a $3k knife from Greg.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry was referring to the 16k stone finish


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah that is way high for a double bevel knife. It's fine for a yanagiba but I don't know if Greg makes single bevel knives.


----------



## panda (Jul 12, 2016)

those look like crap


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 12, 2016)

panda said:


> those look like crap



I was thinking the same thing, it's definitely not something I'd go for.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 13, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> That's true. I wonder what materials and processes would garner a $3k knife from Greg.



I imagine one of his mosaic damascus pieces, but that's just a guess.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 13, 2016)

He really does love photoshop... i follow him on insta but am hesitant to even consider because his photos are so touched up its hard to guess what his knives look like for real


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 13, 2016)

That Burl is sick. Not 3k sick but still sick


----------



## ecchef (Jul 13, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> He really does love photoshop... i follow him on insta but am hesitant to even consider because his photos are so touched up its hard to guess what his knives look like for real



Looks like advertising art from 60 years ago. In real life that thing's gotta be pretty gaudy, demons notwithstanding.


----------



## strumke (Jul 13, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Looks like advertising art from 60 years ago. In real life that thing's gotta be pretty gaudy, demons notwithstanding.




Ya.

Gaudy or not, the knives have to look so much better without making them look cartoony.

EDIT: Actually seems like the photos are made by Caleb Royer and he does this for a few knife makers... these are a little more cartoony than the other ones he's done but seems like this is his style... maybe a photoshop class would help him out a bit :clown:


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah... I like "pretty" knives, but those would make me wonder if someone had slipped LSD in my food. And cooking dinner with them would feel like taking a Lamborghini art car down to the grocery store for a gallon of milk.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok, outside of aesthetic considerations, can anyone proffer up anything on cutting performance?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 14, 2016)

Choosing the gaudiest photo and lambasting him for it is a touch harsh. 
It's custom, you can make it look exactly as you would want, right.

Obviously he's had a few commissions that run a little more baller than some of our tastes but there's plenty perfectly vanilla offerings too.


----------



## Zweber12 (Jul 14, 2016)

Every time I see this thread, I think about this:


----------



## banjo1071 (Jul 14, 2016)

OP, but still:

https://picload.org/image/rrdwrlpl/12x028.jpg


----------



## banjo1071 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## LucasFur (Jul 14, 2016)

Never heard anybody other maker have words like that said about them. 
I feel like we should reach out to him and see what he is all about. 
Then again, then he would see this thread :lol2:


----------



## zetieum (Jul 14, 2016)

WOW. That looks unreal! An absolute beauty. I would be happy to hear more about this maker if someone on the forum has a knife from him.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 16, 2016)

The stainless clad with solid Damascus core is something different.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 17, 2016)

The guy is obviously very talented. His work looks incredible to me. You want understated, you ask him for understated. Pretty simple.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 17, 2016)

tjangula said:


> The stainless clad with solid Damascus core is something different.



Haburn did this after I told him to. It's an amazing look but I kindof feel bad for the Damascus underneath .


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 6, 2016)

Cool you joined! That's awesome. I was going to dm you on instagram but now you are here. You should consider being a vendor so you can share more of your work. In any case welcome aboard and I hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 6, 2016)

Greg, Good to see ya here brother! There is a "settings" link on top of the page. Then go to subscriptions. and that should get ya rolling.. Feel free to hit me up on FB chat if ya have questions


----------



## XooMG (Aug 7, 2016)

Welcome aboard. More than most threads, I quite like how this one showcases what many of us hate about these communities.


----------



## wphill (Aug 7, 2016)

Bling or art? Function is a given. Quite a range. I prefer the more minimal. 
Golly, kitchen knife making is vibrant....puts those Bowie hang on the wall knife makers to shame.


----------



## wphill (Aug 7, 2016)

Gregcimms said:


> I make everything but wall hangers! If someone wants to do that its fine, but its soul purpose is to cut and function like a knife should! I make bare bones workhorses as well....


Just to be clear...I was admiring the range of your work, in case there was any doubt, and expressing my partially to your more monolithic creations....like the blackened patina.
Bill


----------



## chinacats (Aug 7, 2016)

Gregcimms said:


> I make bare bones workhorses as well....



Sounds like a perfect passaround knife for when the time comes. More importantly, Welcome!


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 7, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Sounds like a perfect passaround knife for when the time comes. More importantly, Welcome!



I would prefer a pass around of that sword. Bet when you swing it, it makes a nice sound.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 8, 2016)

Greg, since you haven't been given a sub-forum, your vendor status is under review. 
When we get this cleared up, your posts will be reinstated and consolidated in your sub-forum.

D


----------

